# Villa near Larnaca



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

Wondered if anyone could give me some advice. We are buying a villa near Larnaca, due to be finished in May/June this year. We will need to furnish it and then initially use it for holidays for family and friends. We understand the developers might offer help with furniture packages and letting agents but we are more interseted in furnishing it in our own style. Also not really looking to let it out to others but would need someone to keep an eye on it and make sure things are ready when we come out. We are coming to Cyprus on holiday in May to try and set things in motion so wondered if anyone had any advice as to where we should look.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lesley Anne said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondered if anyone could give me some advice. We are buying a villa near Larnaca, due to be finished in May/June this year. We will need to furnish it and then initially use it for holidays for family and friends. We understand the developers might offer help with furniture packages and letting agents but we are more interseted in furnishing it in our own style. Also not really looking to let it out to others but would need someone to keep an eye on it and make sure things are ready when we come out. We are coming to Cyprus on holiday in May to try and set things in motion so wondered if anyone had any advice as to where we should look.


I think you are doing the right thing in not accepting the developers offer of a furniture pack.
The developers dont this out of the goodness of their hearts, they make good commissions by taking you to certain shops and the quality of the goods tends to be inferior.
I would recommend you look around, compare prices and quality in different shops.
By going on your own and not with a developer or agent you may even be able to negotiate some discount as they wont have commissions to pay.
Sorry I cant help with where to look as I am in Paphos but I am sure BabsM will be able to help when she logs on next.

Regards Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Lesley,
Welcome to the forum.

There are plenty of shops in and around the Larnaca area that can provide furniture and you will have no problem in furnishing your villa in your own style. 

If you would like to contact me when you have made enough posts I would be more than happy to provide the names of reliable shops and also point out some that are not so reliable! I can also give you some contacts for looking after the villa whilst you are away.

Where in the Larnaca area is your villa being built?


----------



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Hi Lesley,
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> There are plenty of shops in and around the Larnaca area that can provide furniture and you will have no problem in furnishing your villa in your own style.
> ...


Hi, BabsM

Thanks for the reply. I would really welcome the names of the shops so we can call when we visit in May. I would also appreciate names of contacts for looking after the villa.
The villa is in Anafotia and the development is called St Christophers village. It is due for completeion in May so we are hoping to be able to see it but staying in a hotel this time.

Lesley


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

There is also an IKEA in Nicosia - i know as i have been there today and its just like all the other IKEAS in the world and very easy to find.


----------



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

Miles and Sue said:


> There is also an IKEA in Nicosia - i know as i have been there today and its just like all the other IKEAS in the world and very easy to find.


Hi Miles and Sue,

Do you know if IKEA rent out vans for you to transport your purchases or would we have to hire a van? In which case anyone know where we could hire a van from in Larnaca?

Thanks

Lesley


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lesley Anne said:


> Hi Miles and Sue,
> 
> Do you know if IKEA rent out vans for you to transport your purchases or would we have to hire a van? In which case anyone know where we could hire a van from in Larnaca?
> 
> ...


Ikea will deliver for a fee.
Soemone we know recently had a a delivery from Ikea to Droushia which is a long way from anywhere. If I remember rightly they said Ikea charged 40euros. That would be a lot less than renting a van and a lot less hard work for you.


----------



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Ikea will deliver for a fee.
> Soemone we know recently had a a delivery from Ikea to Droushia which is a long way from anywhere. If I remember rightly they said Ikea charged 40euros. That would be a lot less than renting a van and a lot less hard work for you.


Veronica,

That's good news I can see we will be visiting IKEA when we visit

Lesley


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Just like all the other IKEAs in the world but with prices much higher-- at least from the New York IKEAS?! Also very different on Returns so be careful what you buy.


----------



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Just like all the other IKEAs in the world but with prices much higher-- at least from the New York IKEAS?! Also very different on Returns so be careful what you buy.


Thanks, I'll watch what I buy


----------



## melanie_ nb (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, 

I’ve also bought in St Christopher’s and wanted to furnish it myself rather than using the developer so I was very pleased to read there is an Ikea around. I’m interested in any other more local furniture shops that you could recommend and also any contacts that would be able to keep an eye on the place. 

Thanks, 

Melanie


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

melanie_ nb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve also bought in St Christopher’s and wanted to furnish it myself rather than using the developer so I was very pleased to read there is an Ikea around. I’m interested in any other more local furniture shops that you could recommend and also any contacts that would be able to keep an eye on the place.
> 
> ...


Hi Melanie,
I have used two good furniture shops that I can recomment. Pavlimbeis in Larnaca town centre is cheaper than most with reasonable quality and fast delivery... sometimes the same day. 

We also used Elizantre, they have branches in Limassol and Paralimni. Good quality, reasonable prices and they delivery too.


----------



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

melanie_ nb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve also bought in St Christopher’s and wanted to furnish it myself rather than using the developer so I was very pleased to read there is an Ikea around. I’m interested in any other more local furniture shops that you could recommend and also any contacts that would be able to keep an eye on the place.
> 
> ...


Hi Melanie,

Really pleased that you have also bought in St. Christophers. We are coming to Cyprus in May to check things out and see about furniture etc. I will let you know how we go on.

Lesley


----------



## melanie_ nb (Feb 23, 2009)

Lesley Anne said:


> Hi Melanie,
> 
> Really pleased that you have also bought in St. Christophers. We are coming to Cyprus in May to check things out and see about furniture etc. I will let you know how we go on.
> 
> Lesley


Hi Babsm, Thank you for the names of the places, its always more convenient to be able to get that sort of thing locally if possible, I'll have a look into those. 

Lesley, It would be great to hear a 'non-developer' opinion about the place, so please let me know how it goes out there. P.S. Did you go through IAprops to get this place?

Melanie


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Lesley Anne said:


> Hi, BabsM
> 
> The villa is in Anafotia and the development is called St Christophers village.
> 
> Lesley


We live very close to Anafotia. Where in the village is your development?


----------



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

melanie_ nb said:


> Hi Babsm, Thank you for the names of the places, its always more convenient to be able to get that sort of thing locally if possible, I'll have a look into those.
> 
> Lesley, It would be great to hear a 'non-developer' opinion about the place, so please let me know how it goes out there. P.S. Did you go through IAprops to get this place?
> 
> Melanie


Hi Melanie, Yes I will let you know how we go on. We did go through IAprops.

BabsM

The development is just outside St Christophers Village the developer is Right Homes.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Lesley Anne said:


> Hi Melanie, Yes I will let you know how we go on. We did go through IAprops.
> 
> BabsM
> 
> The development is just outside St Christophers Village the developer is Right Homes.


I like Anafotia its a nice little village. Its only about 2 miles from where I live & we've been keeping an eye on the progress of an apartment block being built by the developer of our apartment in Oroklini. We noticed your development being built a few months ago. Nice location, just on the outskirts of the village but just a short walk from the centre. About half of the houses are painted and the kitchens are being fitted. The road is a bit of a mess but that's not surprising given the rain. The apartment block is well underway too.

Are you going to live here or just using it for holidays?


----------



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

BabsM said:


> I like Anafotia its a nice little village. Its only about 2 miles from where I live & we've been keeping an eye on the progress of an apartment block being built by the developer of our apartment in Oroklini. We noticed your development being built a few months ago. Nice location, just on the outskirts of the village but just a short walk from the centre. About half of the houses are painted and the kitchens are being fitted. The road is a bit of a mess but that's not surprising given the rain. The apartment block is well underway too.
> 
> Are you going to live here or just using it for holidays?


Hi Babs M,

Thanks for the update. We have been receiving pictues as it has progressed but that's not quite the same as personal feedback. It should be completed around May so we are hoping to be able to get a good look around when we come over. Is it the same developer building the houses as well as the apartments?

Initially we will be using it for holidays and then take it from there. Not too sure if we could stand the heat at the height of summer. 

You originally said you might be able to help us find someone to look after it when we are not there. Any ideas you have would be very welcome.

Thanks,

Lesley


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Lesley Anne said:


> Hi Babs M,
> 
> Thanks for the update. We have been receiving pictues as it has progressed but that's not quite the same as personal feedback. It should be completed around May so we are hoping to be able to get a good look around when we come over. Is it the same developer building the houses as well as the apartments?
> 
> ...


Hi Lesley

No, the two developers are not the same. But at first glance it looks as if yours is doing a good job. We'll have a closer look when nobody is on site!

Actually I wondered if we could stand the heat of the summer but were surprised to find it OK last August. We are lucky in that our house attracts an afternoon breeze and because of that we hardly needed the aircon on. We moved in at the end of last July. Looking at the position of yours, the same thing might happen.


----------



## melanie_ nb (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks very much for the info BabsM, was good to hear that its progressing well, I'm hoping to come out in May-June to come and see it too. I'm looking forward to it even more now after reading your comments 

Melanie


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We went and had another look at the houses yesterday. They are progressing well and look as if most could be completed in the next couple of months, although there is a lot of work to do still. About half of the houses have been painted on the outside and most are in the process of having their kitchens installed. we only went in Lynn's. Melanie, if you let me know which is yours we'll see if we can get in!

The road still requires work although the kerbstones have been put in towards the bottom of the development. It looks as if a lot of water has poured down the road at some stage as there are deep ruts/ water channels. 

The apartment block at the bottom of the development is being bricked at the moment but has a long way to go. 

As I said before... its a lovely location with awesome views!


----------



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Melanie,

Looks like we might be in Cyprus at about the same time.

From what BabsM says it looks like they might be finished by then, or very nearly.

Lesley


----------



## melanie_ nb (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, 

Thats really good news that its all coming along well. Hopefully it will all get completed on time then. 

Melanie


----------



## melanie_ nb (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Lesley,

Yes looking at the timings and assuming it all goes to plan, we may well be there at a similar time.


----------



## Barnabas (Apr 24, 2009)

*St Christopher's*



melanie_ nb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve also bought in St Christopher’s and wanted to furnish it myself rather than using the developer so I was very pleased to read there is an Ikea around. I’m interested in any other more local furniture shops that you could recommend and also any contacts that would be able to keep an eye on the place.
> 
> ...


I have also bought in St Christopher's and would like your opinion on the location if you have been to see it


----------



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

Barbabas said:


> I have also bought in St Christopher's and would like your opinion on the location if you have been to see it


Hi Barbabas,

We are going over to see it in May. I will give you some feedback then.

Lesley


----------



## Barnabas (Apr 24, 2009)

Lesley Anne said:


> Hi Barbabas,
> 
> We are going over to see it in May. I will give you some feedback then.
> 
> Lesley


Hi Lesley
Thanks Lesley for your superfast reply. Have developmemts on your furniture packs etc.? How many others do you know that have invested in St Christopher's? Will keep in touch.
Barnabas


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We went and had a look yesterday. There has not been much progress in the last week. About half the houses have been painted outside now, It was just the first 3 in the road before Easter. There is still quite a bit to do.

Barnabas, which is yours?


----------



## nana p (Apr 28, 2009)

Lesley Anne said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondered if anyone could give me some advice. We are buying a villa near Larnaca, due to be finished in May/June this year. We will need to furnish it and then initially use it for holidays for family and friends. We understand the developers might offer help with furniture packages and letting agents but we are more interseted in furnishing it in our own style. Also not really looking to let it out to others but would need someone to keep an eye on it and make sure things are ready when we come out. We are coming to Cyprus on holiday in May to try and set things in motion so wondered if anyone had any advice as to where we should look.


Hi lesley Anne

We furnished our villa last year with Mother Hubbard (they are english) in Protaras they do all kinds of furniture and packages, we settled for mexican pine, I did a lot of research before and found them to be one of the cheapest, they sell other things crockery saucepans cutlery etc, we even got our pillows with the beds from them they picked up the keys from our developer and unpacked everything for us, took sheets and bedding and other bits out myself from uk, white goods blinds garden funiture etc etc we got in Paralimni there are loads of shops to choose from and all seem to charge the same sort of prices everything is delivered when they say it will be and they are all very friendly, you really do have to shop around Mother Hubbards phone number is 0035723834190 give them a ring they have a good web site as well, we are going over in June and are thinking of semi retiring out there this year some time fed up with this country now!! good luck with your buying. ps we do know a guy who is british and reliable for maintenance (we use him) if you are interested he does everything pools villas etc good luck with it all. Pat. pss don't use the developers!!


----------



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

Barnabas said:


> Hi Lesley
> Thanks Lesley for your superfast reply. Have developmemts on your furniture packs etc.? How many others do you know that have invested in St Christopher's? Will keep in touch.
> Barnabas


Hi Barnabas,

Only know of Melanie and ourselves. We are doing our own thing with furniture etc.

Lesley


----------



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

nana p said:


> Hi lesley Anne
> 
> We furnished our villa last year with Mother Hubbard (they are english) in Protaras they do all kinds of furniture and packages, we settled for mexican pine, I did a lot of research before and found them to be one of the cheapest, they sell other things crockery saucepans cutlery etc, we even got our pillows with the beds from them they picked up the keys from our developer and unpacked everything for us, took sheets and bedding and other bits out myself from uk, white goods blinds garden funiture etc etc we got in Paralimni there are loads of shops to choose from and all seem to charge the same sort of prices everything is delivered when they say it will be and they are all very friendly, you really do have to shop around Mother Hubbards phone number is 0035723834190 give them a ring they have a good web site as well, we are going over in June and are thinking of semi retiring out there this year some time fed up with this country now!! good luck with your buying. ps we do know a guy who is british and reliable for maintenance (we use him) if you are interested he does everything pools villas etc good luck with it all. Pat. pss don't use the developers!!


Hi nana p,

Thanks for the info.

We will be in Cyprus at the end of May so we will have a look at Mother Hubbards and the web site before then.
We saw the developers furniture pack and were not at all impressed so even if it takes a bit more time we would prefer to do our own thing.
Can't say I blame you for considering moving out of this country it gets bleaker by the day.

Lesley


----------



## nana p (Apr 28, 2009)

Lesley Anne said:


> Hi nana p,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


Hi Lesley we are going over for our well earned holiday on the 4th June for 17 days maybe we could meet up for a coffee and a chat and any other advice/help you might need. Let us know.  Pat


----------



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

nana p said:


> Hi Lesley we are going over for our well earned holiday on the 4th June for 17 days maybe we could meet up for a coffee and a chat and any other advice/help you might need. Let us know.  Pat


Pat,

That would have been lovely but the 4th June is our last day we travel home that evening so it looks like we will just miss each other.

Lesley


----------



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

BabsM said:


> We went and had a look yesterday. There has not been much progress in the last week. About half the houses have been painted outside now, It was just the first 3 in the road before Easter. There is still quite a bit to do.
> 
> Barnabas, which is yours?


Hi Babs,

Thanks for still keeping a look out for us.
I have sent you a couple of PM but not sure you have received them
Lesley


----------



## Barnabas (Apr 24, 2009)

Lesley Anne said:


> Hi Babs,
> 
> Thanks for still keeping a look out for us.
> I have sent you a couple of PM but not sure you have received them
> Lesley


Hi Lesley & Babs
I am going to be in Larnaca from tomorrow to view our villa in St Christopher's Village. I would appreciate it if you can be in touch as we can exchange information and keep in touch.

Barnabas


----------



## Barnabas (Apr 24, 2009)

*Paphos*



Veronica said:


> I think you are doing the right thing in not accepting the developers offer of a furniture pack.
> The developers dont this out of the goodness of their hearts, they make good commissions by taking you to certain shops and the quality of the goods tends to be inferior.
> I would recommend you look around, compare prices and quality in different shops.
> By going on your own and not with a developer or agent you may even be able to negotiate some discount as they wont have commissions to pay.
> ...


Veronica
I have also invested in a villa in Paphos. Like to contact you to share info etc.
Barnabas


----------



## Barnabas (Apr 24, 2009)

*Larnaca*



Lesley Anne said:


> Hi Barbabas,
> 
> We are going over to see it in May. I will give you some feedback then.
> 
> Lesley


Going to Larnaca tomorrow 4 Nov 2009 to look at St Christophers Village. Like to get your views ans advice. Are you still in touch with Babs?

Barnabas


----------



## Lesley Anne (Feb 1, 2009)

Barnabas said:


> Going to Larnaca tomorrow 4 Nov 2009 to look at St Christophers Village. Like to get your views ans advice. Are you still in touch with Babs?
> 
> Barnabas


Hi Barnabas,

We had a lovely stay at the Villa. We are very impressed with the villas themselves and the village and surrounding area. Akis the developer has been really obliging and has fixed everything we asked (nothing serious).

Yes I am still in touch with Barbara and have met her a few times. She has been very helpful to us. We are also in touch with a couple of other people who have bought villas there.

Lesley


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Barnabas, yes I'm still here! I've sent you a PM with my phone number. Please feel free to call me.
Babs


----------



## Barnabas (Apr 24, 2009)

*St Christopher's*



Lesley Anne said:


> Hi Barnabas,
> 
> We had a lovely stay at the Villa. We are very impressed with the villas themselves and the village and surrounding area. Akis the developer has been really obliging and has fixed everything we asked (nothing serious).
> 
> ...


Hi Lesley

Thanks for your reply. Although I use Barnabas for email purposes my name is Raj and my wife is Andrea. I have visited the site twice now and have furnished our villa. I met Akis in March and again this week. We had our villa furnished by a company in Paphos who are very efficient. We chose everything on Wednesday and was all fitted installed on Friday! I have dealt with this company before and got to know them well. If you know anyone that requires their details please let me know. They are much cheaper than the Design ministry and quality of goods is good too. 

I am still not very familiar with this forum so don't know how I can pass my contact number. Please excuse my ignorance but what does PM mean?

Regards
Raj


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Barnabas said:


> Hi Lesley
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Although I use Barnabas for email purposes my name is Raj and my wife is Andrea. I have visited the site twice now and have furnished our villa. I met Akis in March and again this week. We had our villa furnished by a company in Paphos who are very efficient. We chose everything on Wednesday and was all fitted installed on Friday! I have dealt with this company before and got to know them well. If you know anyone that requires their details please let me know. They are much cheaper than the Design ministry and quality of goods is good too.
> 
> ...


Hi Raj,

Just click on the name of the person you want to talk to and you will see a drop down box. In that box you will see "send private message". click on that and it will take you the private message faciliy for that person.

Veronica


----------



## Barnabas (Apr 24, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Just click on the name of the person you want to talk to and you will see a drop down box. In that box you will see "send private message". click on that and it will take you the private message faciliy for that person.
> 
> Veronica


Thanks for your help. it was very useful. Veronica are you involved with St Christophers development? Or are you based in Paphos. I am presently in Paphos.

Raj


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Barnabas said:


> Thanks for your help. it was very useful. Veronica are you involved with St Christophers development? Or are you based in Paphos. I am presently in Paphos.
> 
> Raj


I am in Paphos and have no knowledge of properties on the East coast apart from a few that I have through an associate.

Veronica


----------

